# Share your May photos here.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Got some cycling related pix that don't quite fit anywhere else? Even distantly realted is fine.

Want to share them with us?

Great, here is your chance!


BTW this is a fine time for lurkers to introduce yourselves.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

hopefully there aren't any repeats:










louvre bikes (last week)










cycles laurent, on boulevard voltaire (last week)








]

cote de redoute - steven rooks classic (may 17th) phone pic

[









cote de redoute - steven rooks classic (may 17th) phone pic










steven rooks classic (may 17th) phone pic










aubisque (early may, apologies if it's a repeat)


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Lol*



wooglin said:


> .....


Well, now we know where he gets it from. :thumbsup:


----------



## rnhatch (Mar 29, 2006)

*Tour de Cure - May 19*

Ride through North Georgia countryside raising money for diabetes. 

Getting ready to ride
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/506793396/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/217/506793396_07e2a85f18.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Rearing to go" /></a>

Grab that train
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/506823461/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/204/506823461_e4deb4f7ef.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Team Unum Leads out" /></a>

Beautiful countryside in the Armuchee Valley
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/506824915/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/207/506824915_69911b536f.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Great distraction" /></a>

Bikes like sag stops too
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/506827337/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/209/506827337_b5b6aa731d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Bikes at Rest" /></a>

Country roads
<BR>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/506826105/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/192/506826105_f5d6f89290.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Country Roads" /></a>


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

MB1, I love the Thomson picture. 

De-lurking as invited. The Brooks on the Lemond...
_
edited to rescale the image_


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Well, now we know where he gets it from. :thumbsup:


Nooo, its the other way around. He has me well-trained.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Rye field, southeastern Virginia.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Once and for all, finding out the maximum percent grade of a favorite climb.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

From Arlington West memorial site near the SM Pier.










A couple guys oogling my ride. Crappy photo, but a proud moment.










Best friends, I'm sure.










At Pershing Square in Downtown.










Street performer at 3rd St. Promenade. Part of the only act I've ever liked down there.










Bird.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

A few from May that fit nowhere else it is.....


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*just a few*

1 Pyramid at dusk
2 crazy kid
3 how can they go so fast in so few clothes?


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

*Some May*

a few!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

jd3 said:


> 3 how can they go so fast in so few clothes?


She needs a better water bottle.


----------



## Huckwheat (May 17, 2007)

Reno Corporate Challenge Mtn Bike Race

















Couple from a ride around Lake Tahoe.

















Not from May, but from this winter.
Took this shot out my window, on a crazy Tahoe storm day.....the driving was nutz, so this guy was crazy to be out there.









Mt Rose in Feb.....bad winter for skiing.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I like this one.*



Huckwheat said:


> ...


We got married in Tahoe. A couple of days before the wedding we rode around the lake and did a good bit of the Death Ride.

For our honeymoon we rode across Nevada  :blush2:  .


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

.....


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*May*

Not like I imagined...:smilewinkgrin: 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/499428650/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/210/499428650_db798f86f0.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="20070511_02" /></a>

Another spring pastime...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/511204870/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/203/511204870_81914ac1f5.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="DSC05613" /></a>

Life at its best...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/523272274/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/211/523272274_dd1cad2d1b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="20070530_05" /></a>


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hjalti said:


> ...Life at its best....


In my opnion the kid photos are always the best.


----------



## JimGagnepain (Jun 4, 2007)

I bought a few new toys to go with my Road Bike and Mountain Bike:


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Pics from the dungeon*

Can we still post here even though it is no longer May?

Flash on

Flash off

Campy post on the QA

Distant relatives? (That crack on the seatstay of the QA is just old Italian paint that cracked.)

Spiderweb'd spokes

Looking down

(I seem to be having issues posting pics today. Forget or don't know how to de-sideXside them, will read up on it later.)


----------



## JimGagnepain (Jun 4, 2007)

treebound said:


> Can we still post here even though it is no longer May?


My photos were taken in May. I thought that was the criteria.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*The rule is......*



JimGagnepain said:


> My photos were taken in May. I thought that was the criteria.


.....there are no rules.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Alrightey then*

We be cyclists
with situational dilemmas
and with May being a concept as opposed to a set period in time
relative only to the concept of "May" as opposed to the yearly "time of the month of May"
then it's May any day,
as opposed to any day being a Mayday.
...
I think I just hurt my brain :arf: 
1. My new dream goal
2. My former dream goal


----------



## bburgbiker (Apr 7, 2003)

*Rolling Thunder*

I took both of these on the day before Memorial Day. One is from the Rolling Thunder Veterans rally and the other is other is of the Navy-Marine Memorial, located in Lady Bird Johnson Park on Columbia Island in DC. It's a monument honoring sailors of the Navy and Merchant Marines who died at sea during World War I.

The memorial reads:
"To the strong souls and ready valor of those men of the United States who in the Navy, the Merchant Marine and other paths of Activity upon the waters of the world have given life or still offer it in the performance of heroic deeds this monument is dedicated by a grateful people."

<i>Edited to correct the date of the photos. Thanks for pointing this out MB1.</i>


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*shots from NC*

Some random shots from May in NC.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*As long as I have lived in DC.....*



bburgbiker said:


> I took both of these on Memorial Day. One is from the Rolling Thunder Veterans rally ........


....I've never seen Rolling Thunder (always the Sunday BEFORE Memorial Day) as the Mrs always wants to ride a gizallion miles. We do get to the parade on Memorial Day.


----------

